# tascam dr-05 - they are finally starting to get it!



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...finally, portable recorders for those of us who simply want to record. a simple, straightforward digital notetaker:

News :: TASCAM DR-05 BRINGS NEW GENERATION OF HANDHELD RECORDER | TASCAM

if its under $200, i'm in.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...street price is $99 US. yes!!!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, looks like a winner! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link. That looks like a winner.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I have to laugh about one feature these digital recorders proudly trumpet - the 24/96 resolution. Silly to record at more than 24/44.1 when ultimately most music is listened to these days in mp3 or other lossy compressed formats. 24 bit 44.1khz is what most studios I've been working in lately record at. Anything more is just overkill, and eats up too much memory.


----------

